# Daffodil Fry!



## gunnerx

I just noticed today that the Daffodils have Fry! There's a lot of them by the rocks and sand. I guess that's why they were protecting that area from all intruders.  The Cyps are very persistent though, when they see food going there they will do their best to get it. But so far the Daffodils are keeping everyone away.


----------



## Tabatha

Hey congratulations Pop!!!


----------



## gunnerx

Thanks! I was quite surprised to see them as I haven't had the tank for that long yet.


----------



## Pablo

gunnerx said:


> Thanks! I was quite surprised to see them as I haven't had the tank for that long yet.


Africans will spawn in a mop bucket


----------



## gunnerx

Pablo said:


> Africans will spawn in a mop bucket


Well, the previous owner told me that they didn't produce any fry for him.


----------



## Pablo

gunnerx said:


> Well, the previous owner told me that they didn't produce any fry for him.


I doubt that. Whats more likely is that the females were holding in seclusion somewhere, spit in seclusion, fry were eaten.

I went through like 3 rounds of fry with pseudotropheus before I NOTICED the fry


----------



## gunnerx

Actually, I didn't notice the fry. My sister in law did.


----------



## Pablo

Africans are notorious for spawning without anybody even noticing then one day there's like a 1" fish in your tank and you go "I didn't put that in there"


----------



## gunnerx

Cool. There's a lot action going on.  Two pairs of Brevis are going at it, the male cyps are constantly flaring for the females and I don't know what the Julis are doing inside the rocks.


----------



## Pablo

Just look out for broken glass and used needles...


----------



## gunnerx

It looks like some of the original set of fry have grown up to about twice the size now. They're quite cute miniature Daffodils. Their dorsal fins are quite developed. However, it looks like there's a new set of fry among them. So I guess the mom is laying more eggs? I think another Daffodil female is preparing to lay eggs. She's digging up sand under a rock.


----------



## Tabatha

Get out your macro lens and let's see some pictures of the babies!


----------



## gunnerx

I've tried so many times. I've contorted myself to some of the most uncomfortable positions to no avail.  They're quite shy and run away once I approach. Also, they're quite tiny, dark with a black sand and always hiding under the rocks that their mother had dug under. However, I will not give up.  I'll keep trying until I manage to get a good shot.


----------



## gunnerx

Bah! This is the best I could get for today.


----------



## moon

As the fry get older the parents will spawn again and the older sibling help with the babysitting chore. It makes interesting observation.


----------



## gunnerx

Yeah, someone mentioned that to me in another forum. Should be interesting to watch for sure.


----------



## Katalyst

gunnerx said:


> Actually, I didn't notice the fry. My sister in law did.


Didn't she notice the cherry shrimp too? Sounds like she needs a fish tank!


----------



## gunnerx

Katalyst said:


> Didn't she notice the cherry shrimp too? Sounds like she needs a fish tank!


Yeah, she actually wants one but has no room nor the time for it right now. So she enjoys watching my aquariums when she stays over.


----------



## gunnerx

I finally got a decent picture of one of the larger fry. Talk about a challenge.


----------



## Tabatha

OMG, how cute is that?!


----------



## gunnerx

They're actually pretty cute darting around on the sand. I couldn't get better shots of them under the rocks but while observing them, I saw two always be close together. Quite fun observing the fry.


----------



## gunnerx

So...... the other female who dug up the rock in the middle has spawned and the fry is swimming around the area. These guys are quite good swimmers for being so small. I should film them.


----------



## Tabatha

OMG, is this your third spawn since you've acquired them? You're going to be over populated before you know it!


----------



## gunnerx

Actually, I think it's the 4th! The first parents already spawned 3 times I believe. This is another pair. I'm getting some Black Calvus to control the population. Hope it's not too late for them to do their job.


----------



## Tabatha

gunnerx said:


> Actually, I think it's the 4th! The first parents already spawned 3 times I believe. This is another pair. I'm getting some Black Calvus to control the population. Hope it's not too late for them to do their job.


Yeah, it seems to be an unfortunate fact of fish keeping, you always need some sort of predator around to keep the population in check, even if you are a serious breeder, for culls.


----------



## Shattered

Congrats, those are amazing looking.


----------



## gunnerx

Tabatha said:


> Yeah, it seems to be an unfortunate fact of fish keeping, you always need some sort of predator around to keep the population in check, even if you are a serious breeder, for culls.


Being new to this hobby, I certainly didn't even know about this at all. It wasn't until someone pointed out on another forum how the Daffodils will breed even at 1.5" and will soon take over the entire tank and suggested a predator to keep the population down.



Shattered said:


> Congrats, those are amazing looking.


Thanks! The older fry are about 0.5" now and are more active now and they look quite cute.


----------



## Riceburner

I've got some predators that could use some fry....


----------



## gunnerx

Haha, I'm not sure how I would go about catching these guys right now.  But they have definitely grown up. They're venturing further away from their spawn area now.


----------



## Tabatha

OMG, they are soooo cute!!! Do you have another tank you could put them in to prevent at least a few, from becoming someone's dinner?


----------



## gunnerx

Both parents are quite active with keeping everyone away from the area and are doing a great job. I'm not that worried about them.


----------



## gunnerx

I have uploaed a video of the fry. Check out how much there are now.


----------



## Fishfinder

Very nice! The parents look to be protecting well


----------



## gunnerx

I don't think the mother rests at all. She's constantly on the lookout and the father patrols the area quite a bit too. They're getting quite brave now too.










I give them NLS Grow but I think it's still too big for them. I think I have to crush it more but some seem to be able to eat a piece here and there.


----------



## Tabatha

They are sooooo cute! Have you been able to count them?


----------



## gunnerx

Nope, I don't think I would be able to count them now. There's way too many!


----------



## Riceburner

it's great watching the young grow ain't it.


----------



## gunnerx

Yup! Lots of fun to watch. I never knew they were that many of them though. I've only seen at most 5 of them venture out.


----------



## pat3612

Very nice they are sweet Pat.


----------



## moon

When my discus spawned the first time, I took a day off work to watch them.


----------



## gunnerx

Wow, wish I could take a day off to watch my tanks.  It's hard to see though as they spawn right under the rocks.


----------



## gunnerx

Oh how much they have grown. 










You can see smaller ones in this pic. The smallest ones are by the sand.









Still have a long way to go!









"Whatchu lookin at?"


----------



## twoheadedfish

dude....awesome.

they look amazing.


----------



## bigshark

*dafodils spawning*



Pablo said:


> I doubt that. Whats more likely is that the females were holding in seclusion somewhere, spit in seclusion, fry were eaten.
> 
> I went through like 3 rounds of fry with pseudotropheus before I NOTICED the fry


Hey Pablo, i dont think that Dafodils r mouthbroothers


----------

